# X11 ou XDarwin???



## elliot (2 Septembre 2003)

Salut a tous, 
Bon, en tant que debutant, je m'excuse de poser cette question un peu bete, mais je vois pas tres bien la difference fondamentale entre X11 de Apple et XDarwin. Si je ne me trompe pas, les deux sont bases sur XFree86, donc lequel installer??? X11 de Apple semble a priori mieux integre a OSX ('cause Apple), mais XDarwin permet d'utiliser des environnements du style OroborOsX, qui semblent bien pratiques...
Deuxieme question: comment installer (par exemple sous XDarwin) l'environnement GNOME qui m'interesse. J'ai trouve a peu pres 30 fichiers sur le net. Est ce qu'il faut tout installer? Passer par Fink? 
Quelqu'un aurait-il un tutoriel ou un site bien explique pour debutant!??!
Merci d'avance. Toute aide sera bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




elliot ^_^


----------



## maousse (2 Septembre 2003)

Salut !

L'implémentation X11 par apple est plus "lissée", mais moins personnalisable : par exemple on est obligé d'être en mode "rootless", c'est à dire que l'interface quartz et X11 se confondent sur le même écran. ça peut être gênant si on veut se servir de kde par exemple, car on a alors son bureau kde qui se mélange avec le bureau mac os x, et c'est pas franchement pratique. Mais seule l'utilisation de kde peut à mon avis justifier l'usage de xdarwin face à X11.app d'apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'implémentation apple est plus rapide, c'est accéléré open gl, plus propre en général... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, une chose est sûre, tout ceci est très facile est pratique à installer avec fink.

Pour des pas à pas, concernant Xdarwin, il y en a un chez  macosxtech , sinon, pour x11 et fink, pour citer un de mes précédents messages :


> <ul type="square">[*] avoir les outils développeur installés.
> [*]installer le package X11 et X11 SDK dispo sur le site apple
> [*] installer le package de fink.
> [*] ensuite, il faut personnaliser ton environnement :
> ...



Là, c'est l'installation de gimp, mais tu peux installer ce que tu veux avec fink.

Sinon, une source d'infos excellente est la section X11 du forum  macosxhints (en anglais) Les deux sujets en tête contiennent toutes les infos utiles et problèmes fréquents.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Je partage le même avis... xDarwin si tu veux switcher completer sur un autre OS... Sinon X11 est plus "mac"...


----------



## iManu (3 Septembre 2003)

Peu de choses à ajouter, sauf que FinkCommander est vraiment bien fait pour gérer tes packages Fink...
La liste fink-beginners est aussi pas mal, dynamique, etdonne des réponses aux questions que tu peux te poser.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

FinkCommander arrive d'office avec Fink maintenant...


----------



## legritch (15 Septembre 2003)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai un petit problème : quand je l'installation de fink il me dit qu'il ne peut pas car le répertoire sw existe... Que faire? Il me semble que ce répertoire a été créé par ffmpegx mais peut-être que je me trompe...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2003)

Ben tu déplaces ton répertoire provisoirement, tu installes fink et tu remets les éléments de ton ancien répertoire dans le dossier sw créé par fink...


----------



## legritch (15 Septembre 2003)

J'ai essayé mais le dossier appartient à root. Je vais donc activer le compte root, me logger dessus et faire comme tu dis. J'avais peur de bousiller des trucs dans le système. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2003)

Non le dossier SW est utilisé uniquement par des softs spécifiques comme Fink ou ffmpeg a priori...


----------



## iManu (16 Septembre 2003)

Fais gaffe quand même quand tu fais la manip.
Fink n'aime pas trop qu'on déplace des trucs... sauf si on le fait très bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si t'as un doute, vaut mieux tout re-installer...

Bon courage,

Manu


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

c est pas fink qu il veut déplacer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais un dossier créé par un autre soft


----------



## iManu (16 Septembre 2003)

> c est pas fink qu il veut déplacer  mais un dossier créé par un autre soft


J'entends bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais s'il déplace /sw (pex en le renomant temporairement /swOLD) le temps d'installer /sw via Fink, ben la ré-installation du contenu de swOLD dans /sw risque de ne pas être simple...
Ca fait plus d'un an que j'utilise Fink, et par expérience, les manips de fichiers à l'interrieur de /sw sont parfois risquées...
Tout dépend de ce qu'installe ffmpeg et où...

Au fait, c'est quoi cette install de ffmpeg qui installe des trucs dans un dossier /sw ?
La mienne  ffmpegx installe des trucs dans /usr/bin, c'est tout...
Je me gourre quelque part ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

Pareil chez moi, le seul soft qui utilise ce dossier est fink...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

iManu a dit:
			
		

> > Je me gourre quelque part ?
> 
> 
> 
> J ai regardé la, fink n est pas si con j ai tout déplacé et remis en place avec un compte admin ca pose pas de problème... Le seul problème que je vois c est deux éléments avec un même nom... Mais bon y a toujours une astuce en cherchant un peu...


----------



## legritch (16 Septembre 2003)

Heu, je me demande... Hum... En fait j'ai fait une fausse manip : j'ai installé finkcomander et puis j'ai voulu installé fink par après pensant que cela n'aurait pas d'importance... C'est peut-être lui qui a créé ce dossier non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j'essayerai vos solutions demain, je suis crevé, je suis rentré trop tard du boulot aujourd'hui... Je vous tiens au courant... Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être lui qui a créé ce dossier non?



C est certainement ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc backup provisoirement ton dossier sw, install Fink ensuite Fink Commander. 

Et test un peu tous tes softs si ca marche sans problème garde le dossier SW dans un coin sans le réisntallé...


----------



## iManu (16 Septembre 2003)

Peut être...
Bon, moi je te conseille:
0) activer le compte root si c'est pas déja fait, on ne sait jamais...
1) renomer /sw en /oldsw (en faisant sudo, pas besoin de root normalement)
2) install de Fink
bien suivre les infos du readme, créer .tchrc avec source /sw/bin/init.csh dedans, plus tes inits perso s'il y en a.
Pour info, mon fichier .tcshrc ne fait que sourcer d'autres fichiers, je trouve ça plus propre. Avantage: .tcshrc ne change pas, c'est les fichiers dans le dossier tcsh_conf - qui est visible - que je modifie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> # init fink 
 source /sw/bin/init.csh
# personalisation de la config
 source ~/tcsh_conf/alias
 source ~/tcsh_conf/environnement
 source ~/tcsh_conf/path
# 
 </pre><hr /> 
3) installer Fink commander si c'est pas fait automatiquement, et le lancer.
4) vérifier que ton ffmpegX fonctionne encore. Sinon faut le re-installer
5) et voilou... Si tout va bien tu peux gerber le /oldsw, quand t'as vérifié que tout marche...

Tour le monde est d'accord sur ce schéma ?


----------



## iManu (16 Septembre 2003)

lol, bel exemple de post simultané...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

iManu a dit:
			
		

> lol, bel exemple de post simultané...



On se comprend


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Septembre 2003)

il y a quelques mois, une version de Virex avait mis le bordel dans SW, peut être est ce ça qui t'a créé un /SW


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> il y a quelques mois, une version de Virex avait mis le bordel dans SW, peut être est ce ça qui t'a créé un /SW



Infos complètes ici :
http://macslash.org/comments.pl?sid=3090&amp;cid=8041


----------



## legritch (20 Septembre 2003)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> il y a quelques mois, une version de Virex avait mis le bordel dans SW, peut être est ce ça qui t'a créé un /SW



Bonsoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dure semaine, j'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de chipoter à l'ordi, mais maintenant ça marche... 

C'était effectivement Virex qui a créé ce dossier sur mon disque dur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai activé le compte root, j'ai renommé le dossier sw en sw2, et voilà, j'ai pu installer fink. Finkcommander fonctionne très bien, je n'ai pas du le réinstaller. Je crois que je vais virer Virex (tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), il m'énerve ce truc, il n'arrive même pas à faire un update des fichiers de défintion de virus, faut y aller à la main...

Encore merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Septembre 2003)

ils sont ensuite passés en 7.2.1 qui n'a plus ce problème : je n'ai pas de soucis de eUpdate mais il est tellement lent que je n'ai jamais du faire un scan en enter !


----------



## mike1 (31 Décembre 2003)

Salut, peut ton installer Darwin sur un mac  ou un PC(si oui qu elle type de PC?) Peut on avoir une interface proche du système apple pour la possesion de la barre en haut de l'écran, sur mac ou PC ????


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Janvier 2004)

tu peux installer Darwin sur un Mac ou un PC
http://developer.apple.com/darwin/index.html

je nes uis pas sur ensuite de comprendre ta phrase, mais si tu veux retrouver le Finder, non, il te faut MacOS.


----------



## mike1 (4 Janvier 2004)

merci! pour le finder, je veux juste savoir si on a la bar blanche en haut avec marqué:  fichier, edition, présentation, etc... ou la même chose que linux , windows et bien d'autre???


----------

